#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Olt Huawei + onu fiberhome

## jmater

Um amigo de um provedor vizinho me disse que é possivel rodar onu gpon na olt huawei e tbm que no dslam MA 5600 se comprar o slot gpon ele vira olt.
alguma dessas informações procedem?

----------


## cleuzo

Alguem tem essa solução em produção?

----------


## netgalileu

vc tem a olt ainda

----------

